# CA Glue



## opfoto

I need help with storing my CA (med and thick)glue. [:I]

I know I need to learn how to use it as a finish, also to turn more pens. But I buy a bigger bottle only to throw out most of it because it drys up pretty fast. Can you guys share ideas on how I can store it and still buy a larger bottle to save on cost. [^]

Thanks


----------



## rherrell

Truth be known, I pour from large bottle to small and don't use caps on the small bottles. Big bottle, yes. It takes me well over 6 months to use up a big bottle and I've never had a problem with it drying up. I use thin and medium. Something doesn't sound right to me. Where exactly do you store it and under what conditions?


----------



## reed43

I store my large bottles in the referigator.


----------



## opfoto

Basically...

In a basement (cinder block) shop, right side up, in a wooden cabinet, mounted on a wall, thats cool in the winter (60-65ish, 70-75) and refreshing in the summer. I thought that air in the bottle may contribute to it. Now I have to buy more. The thin is still ok. But the med and thick have both dried up. I use the black caps on all the glues.


----------



## rherrell

Is it humid? CA and water don't get along.


----------



## Daniel

I usually have CA Last a year. then it starts getting thick and does not work well as a finish.I can still use it as a grain filler. it does not set up as well and I don't tend to trust it for bonding strength. no real reason to doubt it ability to hold I just don't things I have learned about storing ca. unopened, keep it in your refrigerator, in fact keep it there even if it is open if you can. once it is open keep the cap off. if frig won't work once open then find a dry place to keep it. still cap off, i know it does not make since but it works. remember at one time using super glue as a wood finish did not make since either.


----------



## England14

I keep mine in a small frig in the shop.  I have one bottle of thick I have been using on for over two years.  Problem I have is remembering to get it out in time for it to warm up a little before I need to use it.  I've found myself sitting around swapping it from hand to hand to warn it up.


----------



## opfoto

Ok let me get this right....

Get the CA glue.... Store in Refrig til needed. Pierce hole in tip.
Let it warm up. Then use as needed. Put back into Refrig with out the cap. I have a refrig in the basement that I can use so that is not a problem. You would think that would bring condensation into play? But without the cap? That is the really strange one. If you bought bigger bottles then transferred Ca into them you are removing air. but reintroducing it with the cap off! What gives?

Thanks for the tips... I'll try it when I get more CA. 

Thanks


----------



## jskeen

one more point, if your storing your spray bottle of accelerator in the same cabinet even with both bottles closed you will get some vapor transfer and cause the glue to set.  try keeping the accelerator in a different cabinet and see if it helps.  

I keep mine in the fridge as well most of the time.

James


----------



## opfoto

I do not use an accelerator....


----------



## Gulfcoast

Opfoto ---

Yes condensation does come into play , that's why leaving the cap off the bottle in a functioning refridgerator works.

When you place the bottle in the refrigerator initialy it is in a sealed container that had been filled in a controlled environment (low humidity). Placing it in the refidgerator minimizes the possibility of moisture entering the bottle.

If you place the bottle in the refridgerator after using the CA, the bottle will be warm and condensation will form, if the bottle was resealed there will be condensed water vapor trapped in the bottle. However, if it is not resealed then the normal action of the refridgerator will eliminate the water (frost free is dehumidification).

As you know, the cure mechanism for CA is a change from slightly acidic to being neutral/alkaline, that is why water has an effect on CA, it dilutes the acidic nature intentionally produced at manufacture.

Joe


----------



## hilltopper46

Opfoto,

One thing I read in a couple of your posts is concern with removing the air from the bottle.  DON'T DO THIS.  Air is what CA needs to stay liquid.  It is an anaerobic adhesive, which means it sets up when it loses contact with air (other things make it set up as well, and yes, if it stays in th air long enough it sets up as well, but removing air form it all together will make it set up much more quickly).


----------



## Gulfcoast

Hilltopper46 --- 

You are correct, anaerobic adhesives cure when air is absent (and metal surfaces are present, iron, steel, zinc etc.)

The anaerobic adhesives generally known to most of us are Loctite Red, Blue, Green etc.  

However, Cyanoacrylate is NOT an anaerobic adhesive, as it depends on moisture to cure, the influence of air on cure would only be relative to it's moisture content. 

Joe


----------



## sbell111

We buy the bigber bottles and use them to fill smaller bottles, as needed.  We keep caps on everything and don't refrigerate anything.


----------



## B727phixer

We are using Permabond CA and the shelf life is 1 year according to manufacturer when stored at 35'-45'F.


----------



## loglugger

Daniel, I think being in a dry climate has alot to do with leaveing the top off. 
Bob


----------



## spalted_1

I havent turned for about 6 mo. and went out yesterday to turn a couple of toothpick holders.When putting on the ca it went flat very quick after trying 4 or 5 times I tried a different method I put on the super glue and while it was still turning hit it with accelorator.It held it shine and is still shining the next day.
Hope it stays  

                                     spalted_1


----------



## spalted_1

I havent turned for about 6 mo. and went out yesterday to turn a couple of toothpick holders.When putting on the ca it went flat very quick after trying 4 or 5 times I tried a different method I put on the super glue and while it was still turning hit it with accelorator.It held it shine and is still shining the next day.
Hope it stays  

                                     spalted_1


----------



## TellicoTurning

I've always just stored my CA on a shelf in my shop.. never had any problem with it drying up on me.  It gets up to 100 deg in summer and will freeze in winter.


----------

